# Cape Fear



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby callbacks to 2nd series: 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,and 15 through 22.
18 dogs back


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to 2nd: 1-11,14-16,18,21,22,24-27,29,33,34,37,39,41,42,45,48,52,53,56-61. 38 dogs back.


----------



## bergerbite (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Lee,
Any info on the Derby.
Janie Mac


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you speaking in general, or specifically about this event?

If you are speaking specifically about this event, you are speaking about one of the judges on his first assignment. This particular judge has worked very hard for quite a few years to learn how to train his own dog, attended many seminars to learn bird placement/wind/terrain, and general dog knowledge. He has worked alot of events with jobs from bird steward, marshall, gun captain, and chairman. He has supported Clubs in several states, contributed to Retriever Sports from his heart. His honesty is unquestionalble, and he has served his Country in the Air Force during War Time.

Can he be expected to be an excellent judge his first time out, probably not,however the fact that he stood at the line so folks can run there dogs should be enough to give him the benefit of the doubt.

I would doubt that many of us were perfect our first time judging. Please consider what you state, and make sure it is important enough to possibly deter a judge from becoming a good judge in the future.

David Barrow


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Quite a first post!


----------



## zeekster (Jun 15, 2009)

Has this person ever judged or even worked in any capacity at any field event or was this there first trial ever, to bad they sure want to hope that know one finds out who they really are.

D Beacock


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

David Barrow said:


> Are you speaking in general, or specifically about this event?
> 
> If you are speaking specifically about this event, you are speaking about one of the judges on his first assignment. This particular judge has worked very hard for quite a few years to learn how to train his own dog, attended many seminars to learn bird placement/wind/terrain, and general dog knowledge. He has worked alot of events with jobs from bird steward, marshall, gun captain, and chairman. He has supported Clubs in several states, contributed to Retriever Sports from his heart. His honesty is unquestionalble, and he has served his Country in the Air Force during War Time.
> 
> ...


Plus he has been an excellent HT judge.

We couldn't make it, but the judging panel for the minor stakes was a real attraction for us. My wife ran her first ever dog event under Mike--a JH where he was incredibly nice and helpful for someone who was about to throw up from nervousness. Now that she is running Qs it would have been fun to see Mike in the chair. And then there is John Fallon. Never laid eyes on the guy but would love to see what he is like in real life after reading his posts on RTF for years.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Train, don't complain!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

David Barrow said:


> Are you speaking in general, or specifically about this event?


Who cares? It's his first post. Obviously came on here with an agenda. I would just ignore it.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jun 8, 2011)

Any news from the Qual?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EDIT*

The original poster has contacted me and expressed regret to me and also to the club for casting a negative light upon the event and the club.

It sounded extremely sincere.

To that person, if you meant it, I'd suggest you also contact the folks who run the club and let THEM know your feelings. I'm just a guy with a website. I did not work my tail off to run a trial.

Chris


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Q Results
1st #7 Cooper / Chuck Beckman
2nd #4 Smoke / Carey Phillips
3rd #5 Molly / Chris Locklear
4th #9 Vixen / Jenny Grasse
R.J. #1 Jams 8 & 13

Derby Results
1st #8 Molly / Steve Ferguson
2nd #5 Jack / Mark Menzies
3rd #1 Tucker / Alex Abraham
4th #11 Flash / Kathy Yates


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Big congrats to Chuck and Cooper in their Q win.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Way to go Steve Ferguson and Molly!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

I would like to congratulate Wendy Buckler, Newt Cropper and new AFC-Repo on their amateur win and only 3 years old!!! I knew this puppy was special as she was chasing pigeons in my kennel as a 6 week old puppy. Good job JoJo and Grady!!!! Now on to the National Amateur!!!


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Does anyone have placements for the OPEN?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

John Thomas & Cane won the open. Don't have any other placements


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Steve, on the Derby WIN with Molly! Must have something to do with drinking Florida water . . .

good luck in the future!

Rita


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Per what I heard, Alan Pleasant got second and third. Second was Kippy's Bullet. Rex Bell got 4th. It was a great weekend and a well run trial. Thanks as always to John for his grounds!


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Results are posted on Entry Express. Thanks to all the club members who pitched to work and to Alan and Gwen Pleasant for all their help. And a big thank you to John Thomas for his hospitality.


----------

